# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Some fake susta

## palme

Left karachi is real, right is fake (pic 1), pic 2 & 3 are together.

----------


## juicy_brucy

i have these, they are definately fake.

----------


## xxterxx

hm..why is that left karachis seems so much liquid on it? i saw other pics they are barely half of the amps..why is that nearly full? those are legit right?

----------


## Jase

> hm..why is that left karachis seems so much liquid on it? i saw other pics they are barely half of the amps..why is that nearly full? those are legit right?


Was thinking that exact same thing

Godspeed

----------


## sevenmann

My only guess is that they were just put down when the picture was taken and all the oil was still in the top ? ? who knows !! good analysis though

----------


## ...medX...

> My only guess is that they were just put down when the picture was taken and all the oil was still in the top ? ? who knows !! good analysis though


good guess, it is usually that.

----------

